# Looking for a certain book



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a book that's about the history of photography and how it came to be, not how to take pictures or how to use your camera type books, I would like to learn more about the history, the heart, the soul of photography, you know? 

But I don't know what would be a good book to read, a lot of photography books just talk either about how to compose or overall technical. 

If anyone has a good recommendation about a book I'm talking about, I'd love to know what it is! 

Thanks!


----------



## yaopey (May 5, 2017)

I did come across a book like this before:

A history of photography


----------



## astroNikon (May 5, 2017)

could google it too ...
==> History of photography - Wikipedia

==> history of photography


----------



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> could google it too ...
> ==> History of photography - Wikipedia
> 
> ==> history of photography



True...but nothing beats a book! I have a hard time reading on screens.


----------



## 480sparky (May 5, 2017)

History of Photography Book/Textbook


----------



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

I'm wondering now...could there be audio book versions?


----------



## astroNikon (May 5, 2017)

I'm sure your local library would have something too.
You can usually check the library online, and possibly order a book from a network of libraries.

Your library would probably have access to Audio versions.

Or just buy one online.


----------



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I'm sure your local library would have something too.
> You can usually check the library online, and possibly order a book from a network of libraries.
> 
> Your library would probably have access to Audio versions.
> ...



Oh goodness, its been years since I stepped into my local library. I might look for an audio version. 

Which is better? Reading or listening?


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2017)

Doing


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 5, 2017)

Whatever works best for you. The Eastman House has the book that Yaopey just posted about. (Taschen does some good art & photography books.) 
A History of Photography 

Now why did you have to get me looking at this? lol and seeing books I'd like...


----------



## nerwin (May 5, 2017)

800 pages...I'll never get through that! Haha.


----------



## table1349 (May 5, 2017)

How about this???


----------



## astroNikon (May 5, 2017)

Cliff Notes to the History of Photography ?

print out the Wiki pages ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 5, 2017)

Just look at the pictures.

We're talking like 150 years of photography history, they gotta cram in as much as they can!


----------



## Bill The Lurker (Aug 28, 2017)

beaumont newhall's book while flawed is the standard reference here at least in the USA

it's widely available, fairly thorough, and inexpensive


----------



## rosh4u (Oct 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I'm looking for a book that's about the history of photography and how it came to be, not how to take pictures or how to use your camera type books, I would like to learn more about the history, the heart, the soul of photography, you know?
> 
> But I don't know what would be a good book to read, a lot of photography books just talk either about how to compose or overall technical.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can refer History of Photography by Peter Turner and Photography: An illustrated history by Martin W. Sandler

Hope these two will help.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Oh goodness, its been years since I stepped into my local library. I might look for an audio version.
> 
> Which is better? Reading or listening?



I love listening! 

This is no longer an active podcast but it has great info. 

Basically they are recordings of a college class on the history of photography. I think this was his last semester teaching. 

Photo History Class Sessions | History of Photography Podcast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodness, its been years since I stepped into my local library. I might look for an audio version.
> ...


I love this, totally kills the boredom of all my driving. Thanks for sharing. Went though two already. Makes getting where I'm going seamless.


----------



## lynxear (Mar 11, 2018)

I wonder if you have heard of _*The Project Gutenberg?*_ This is an attempt to make rare vintage books available to the masses... for free!!!

You can get everything from Fiction (science and otherwise) to how-to-do-it manuals on a wide variety of topics. I am a rabid book reader and this is a treasure trove of good stuff and you can read it on-line or download in a format that is compatible with major tablets

I did a little searching and here is a few on photography

Here is the link to this document:  The Project Gutenberg E-text of The History and Practice of the Art of Photograph, by Henry M. Snelling.

The book is published in 1849 and here is a copy of the table of contents

* CONTENTS *

 PREFACE
 INTRODUCTION
I.  A BRIEF HISTORY OF THE ART.
II.  THE THEORY ON LIGHT.—THE PHOTOGRAPHIC PRINCIPLE
III.  SYNOPSIS OF MR. HUNT'S TREATISE ON "THE INFLUENCE OF THE SOLAR RAYS ON COMPOUND BODIES, WITH ESPECIAL REFERENCE TO THEIR PHOTOGRAPHIC APPLICATION." 
IV.  A FEW HINTS AND SUGGESTIONS TO DAGUERREOTYPISTS.
V.  DAGUERREOTYPE APPARATUS.
VI.  THE DAGUERREOTYPE PROCESS.
VII  PAPER DAGUERREOTYPES.—ETCHING DAGUERREOTYPES.
VIII.  PHOTOGENIC DRAWING ON PAPER.
IX.  CALOTYPE AND CHRYSOTYPE.
X.  CYANOTYPE—ENERGIATYPE—CHROMATYPE—ANTHOTYPE—AMPHITYPE AND "CRAYON DAGUERREOTYPE." 
XI.  ON THE PROBABILITY OF PRODUCING COLORED PICTURES BY THE SOLAR RADIATIONS--PHOTOGRAPHIC DEVIATIONS--LUNAR PICTURES--DRUMMOND LIGHT. 
XII.  ON COLORING DAGUERREOTYPES.
XIII.  THE PHOTOGRAPHOMETER.
 INDEX.

These links don't work... but they do when you are on the site and view the document in HTML. 

If you are interested in the history of the art before 1849 this is a great document full of interesting stuff.

Here is another fascinating book over a century old

The Project Gutenberg eBook of Magic, Stage Illusions and Scientific Diversions Including Trick Photography, by Albert A. Hopkins.

The book has* FOUR HUNDRED ILLUSTRATIONS and is* Copyright, 1897, by MUNN & CO. NEW YORK

Book #5  of this grouping relates to Photography the other books relate to magic....

I have book marked this site for later viewing.

There are more interesting books here... if you like old books (and I do) this is a super site

enjoy


----------



## markjwyatt (May 9, 2018)

When I told my dad I was interested in photography (many moons ago), he handed me a Time Life History of Photography book title "The Camera". I read it. Then he gave me "Light and Film", then "The Print", then "Color", then I read through the rest which started to delve into styles of photography (photojournalism, The Studio, etc.). The first few as well as others covered aspects of the history of photography, plus, they had lots of pictures! They are a great series. Some of it is less relevant today, but most of it is still fundamentally relevant.


----------



## jeffW (May 11, 2018)

I realize this is an old thread and you've probably done with reading history books.  You mentioned the soul of photography and there is one Author who I think is a very good read and that's Bill Jay.  I've read most of his books they're fun and not about the technical aspects.  You might want to give one a try:

On Being a Photographer : A Practical Guide

Occam's Razor: An Outside-In View of Contemporary Photography


----------

